# Anyone got an idea on what species this tree is - potential milling



## Boon (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi all, I was told this is a red wood but as to what species it is am not sure, it's definitely not an Aussie tree seems more like one of those interesting trees from the States somewhere.


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 21, 2016)

My guess is Hemlock but need close-ups of the needles/cones. Can't imagine it growing in a warm climate though.. Looks healthy enough.


----------



## rube2112 (Mar 21, 2016)

Boon said:


> Hi all, I was told this is a red wood but as to what species it is am not sure, it's definitely not an Aussie tree seems more like one of those interesting trees from the States somewhere.
> View attachment 493544
> View attachment 493545
> View attachment 493546
> ...


It almost looks like an ash tree to me but the Bark is kind of hard to tell in the picture. The leaf shape is correct


----------



## Boon (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the replys, do my best to get a shot of the leaves and post


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 22, 2016)

reckon you got a Californian Red wood, Sequoia or Metasequoia if leaves look like this or this 








https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...ved=0ahUKEwik08-jgdTLAhVJNJQKHQqqA9gQ_AUIBygB


----------



## Marshy (Mar 22, 2016)

rube2112 said:


> It almost looks like an ash tree to me but the Bark is kind of hard to tell in the picture. The leaf shape is correct


WTF? Not even close to ash. Hemlock or ceader would have at least been in the ball park considering they are coniferous trees.


----------



## rube2112 (Mar 22, 2016)

In what picture do you idiots see needles on the tree? It looks like oval leaves to me so before you spout off make sure you know what you're talking about


----------



## Marshy (Mar 22, 2016)

rube2112 said:


> In what picture do you idiots see needles on the tree? It looks like oval leaves to me so before you spout off make sure you know what you're talking about


Really? Do you even know what Ash bark looks like?


----------



## rube2112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yup


Marshy said:


> Really? Do you even know what Ash bark looks like?




Yup... Thats what I'm milling right now. . I also know that people don't have to act like jackasses. Oval leaves are not needles...


----------



## Marshy (Mar 22, 2016)

It just seemed too obvious to me that the oval leaves do not belong to the tree in question by looking at the canopy of the tree. Also knowing how bark, leaves, and branch structure of Ash look it seems obvious to me that you're not really sure what Ash does look like.


----------



## rube2112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Marshy said:


> It just seemed too obvious to me that the oval leaves do not belong to the tree in question by looking at the canopy of the tree. Also knowing how bark, leaves, and branch structure of Ash look it seems obvious to me that you're not really sure what Ash does look like.




Its clear to me that you're a jackass.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 22, 2016)

I might be a jackass but I don't spout off wild ass guesses.


----------



## rube2112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Marshy said:


> I might be a jackass but I don't spout off wild ass guesses.



Lol I'm pretty sure that all I said was about the leaf shape little feller.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 22, 2016)

There's plenty of bark to tell its not an Ash. There is plenty of branches to tell the structure of wrong for Ash. A completely uneducated guess would be something in the pine family. IMO the possibility of it being an Ash was so far out in left field I laughed out loud.


----------



## rube2112 (Mar 22, 2016)

Marshy said:


> There's plenty of bark to tell its not an Ash. There is plenty of branches to tell the structure of wrong for Ash. A completely uneducated guess would be something in the pine family. IMO the possibility of it being an Ash was so far out in left field I laughed out loud.


I'm not arguing whether it's an ash or not. I just Don't appreciate the way people on this ridiculous commercialized forum respond to people who aren't in your little club.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 22, 2016)

What ever you want to think.


----------



## Boon (Mar 22, 2016)

..............working on getting a few pics of leaves and cones


----------



## Enrico Carini (Mar 22, 2016)

looks like cedar to me, enough to build a deck


----------



## scheffa (Mar 23, 2016)

The canopy looks like a sequoia, the bark kinda resembles that of a sequoia but maybe not quite as shaggy as others I have seen.
It's definitely not a common Aussie ash tree.
It's an exotic species of some sort and very keen to know what it ends up being


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 23, 2016)

rube2112 said:


> I'm not arguing whether it's an ash or not. I just Don't appreciate the way people on this ridiculous commercialized forum respond to people who aren't in your little club.


You think this is bad? The commercial fascism is much stronger on other forums. Much stronger.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 23, 2016)

if it ends up being red wood - sequoia well the milling is real easy as super soft 

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/softwoods/redwood/


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 23, 2016)

I live in MD where Redwoods are not common. I just had a fellow give me a nice Dawn Redwood log. Got 3 nice 8 footers out of it. Looks very much like my Dawn, my bark my be a little shaggier, but close.. I believe that the Dawn Redwood and Metasequoia are the same thing, Joe.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 23, 2016)

Anxiously awaiting pics.


----------



## Boon (Mar 23, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Anxiously awaiting pics.


awaiting the owners response.......


----------



## Boon (Mar 23, 2016)

here we go


----------



## Enrico Carini (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm far from an expert in the taxonomy of trees but that looks about like the redwood needles we have here. I'd mill it for sure.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 24, 2016)

Sequoia worlds tallest tree 115 m + and some still going up... if you step off the top takes you 4.82 seconds to reach the ground at a increasing speed of 167 clicks


----------



## Boon (Mar 24, 2016)

derwoodii said:


> Sequoia worlds tallest tree 115 m + and some still going up... if you step off the top takes you 4.82 seconds to reach the ground at a increasing speed of 167 clicks



better have it on the ground first then


----------



## Boon (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like query solved, thanks to all for your efforts, if I get to mill it I'll post a few pictures.
Have a great Easter


----------



## Runknpap (Mar 25, 2016)

rube2112 said:


> Its clear to me that you're a jackass.


I'm a jack ass


----------



## rube2112 (Mar 25, 2016)

Runknpap said:


> I'm a jack ass


Apology accepted


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 27, 2016)

Sure that in't Cypress? Bald at that?


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 27, 2016)

Um I'm not 100% its sequoia or subspecies so if others wish to claim please chime in its needles do seem a tad small to me. In oz I only worked on a few in my time ... I last visited California forests 1989 so pushin my memory as well


----------



## TPA (Mar 27, 2016)

That looks like one of them cypress ball thingys to me


----------



## scheffa (Mar 28, 2016)

I milked one that was thought to be a redwood that was actually a cypress


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2016)

Apparently she was told it was a red wood by a local Arborist but what species is still unknown

he could be wrong though


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 28, 2016)

Bald Cypress. 
Eastern Hemlock




Coast Redwood



Sequoia


----------



## Boon (Mar 28, 2016)

Timberframed said:


> Bald Cypress. View attachment 494829
> Eastern Hemlock, Coast Redwood, Sequoia


Perhaps the toss of a coin will decide

One thing that was mentioned is she has been there about 5 years and in that time the tree has grown an incredible amount. I originally thought Sequoia, but its not an Aussie tree so I wouldn't know.


----------



## deercatcher (Mar 31, 2016)

It looks like a bald cypress, native here where I live in LoUiSiAna. Warm climate. Tolerates drought and flood, but not shade on seedlings. Found growing in lakes and swamps. Highly prized for lumber. Very decay resistant. Taxodichum is close to the Latin.


----------



## Boon (Mar 31, 2016)

this is the bark of the Sequoia I have at home


----------



## Henry3120xp (Sep 23, 2018)

rube2112 said:


> I'm not arguing whether it's an ash or not. I just Don't appreciate the way people on this ridiculous commercialized forum respond to people who aren't in your little club.



So your not intellegent enough to know the difference between an ash tree and what is clearly a conifer, but you think everyone else is an idiot? A simple google search would have prevented you from embarrassing yourself . That bark looks nothing like any of the 63 Fraxinus species. 
You can not call people idiots and then expect them to treat you with respect. Especially when you so clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hey Henry, if no one has said it yet, welcome to the site. I think old rube got his feelings hurt by all of us old guys. He hasn't been around since this post sort of petered out. Are you anywhere near the coast. Supposed to go to Harkers Island in 2 weeks. Heard different reports, some say they are still without power and water?


----------



## Henry3120xp (Sep 23, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Hey Henry, if no one has said it yet, welcome to the site. I think old rube got his feelings hurt by all of us old guys. He hasn't been around since this post sort of petered out. Are you anywhere near the coast. Supposed to go to Harkers Island in 2 weeks. Heard different reports, some say they are still without power and water?



Thanks Joe! 
I didn’t notice the date on his post before replying. He seemed like so many others that love to dish it out but cry when it’s returned. 
I’m about 4 hours from the coast, no storm damage here just a lot of rain. There is still lots of flooded roads and many without power. Things should improve significantly in two weeks though so maybe you’ll still get to go. You could always go up to the Nags Head area, not much damage reported there. At least in the local news.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks for the update. This is our annual King Mackerel Tournament. My fishing buddy is selling his place and retiring to FL. This is probably the last year we will do the tournament as a team. We rent the whole Harkers Island Fishing Center Motel. Usually have 15-20 boats registered, 4 person crews. I think this is 10-11 years in a row for our crew.


----------



## Henry3120xp (Sep 25, 2018)

rarefish383 said:


> Thanks for the update. This is our annual King Mackerel Tournament. My fishing buddy is selling his place and retiring to FL. This is probably the last year we will do the tournament as a team. We rent the whole Harkers Island Fishing Center Motel. Usually have 15-20 boats registered, 4 person crews. I think this is 10-11 years in a row for our crew.



That sounds like fun. I could use a few days on the water myself. Hope you catch a record!


----------

